# Interior Painting



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

This basement was very very creepy. We Sprayed the 120 year old floor joist ceiling, Waterproofed the walls, and 2 coats of paint in the floors.

Turned out a lot nicer than before. Still nothing to call home about.


























Finished this place before the summer. It was a main floor Reno, it tunred out beautiful. I still need better pics, but I got this with my Blackberry. Stairs have 2 coats of stain 4 clearcoats.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

What products on the non basement pics?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

so you got tje exterior and interior on tje same home. great gig and great job


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Products used on the interior were Benjamin Moore Collections Matte on walls, Semi-gloss on all trim, railing banister stringers etc, and Old Masters Stain on steps, and Woodprirde Satin Aclylic Urethane for the finish on the steps.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Those steps look great.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Is the bm line "collections" canadian or something? Never heard of it.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sure you didnt mean concepts?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes I am 100% sure of what we used lol. And yes it is Canadian. I am not to familiar with what it would be called in the states, but it was been around since I have been in business. IT retails here for about $65 Cdn a gallon.. a price level below Aura.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

wje said:


> Yes I am 100% sure of what we used lol. And yes it is Canadian. I am not to familiar with what it would be called in the states, but it was been around since I have been in business. IT retails here for about $65 Cdn a gallon.. a price level below Aura.


Interesting I didn't know they made different lines for Canada. I guess it would be like Regal? Looks great either way keep up the good work man!


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Stairs look great. Nice work.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Interesting I didn't know they made different lines for Canada. I guess it would be like Regal? Looks great either way keep up the good work man!


No we have regal here too. Collections had been around for quite a while, but I don't see it in my local BM anymore. Looks like regal replaced it.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Rcon said:


> No we have regal here too. Collections had been around for quite a while, but I don't see it in my local BM anymore. Looks like regal replaced it.


 
They have been telling me for years they are phasing it out, but for some reason all the small town shops around me still carry and re-stock it when they run out.

Homeowners/designers here seem to love it and I have found it touches it up really well compared to other lines. I can't see it being around much longer though.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Great stairs!

Here ya go TJ.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

scottjr said:


> Stairs look great. Nice work.


 Yes they do.Couldn't quit stairing at them!:whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Great stairs!
> 
> Here ya go TJ.


The product number 319-1b....in the states that's the classic Regal Eggshell.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Great stairs!
> 
> Here ya go TJ.
> 
> ...





NCPaint1 said:


> The product number 319-1b....in the states that's the classic Regal Eggshell.


WTF! No fair, you get art on the paint cans.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> The product number 319-1b....in the states that's the classic Regal Eggshell.


I thought it was Regal, but was never 100% clear...thanks. Wonder why the marketing difference?



TJ Paint said:


> WTF! No fair, you get art on the paint cans.


...we are very sophisticated up here.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I thought it was Regal, but was never 100% clear...thanks. Wonder why the marketing difference?


Maybe because you Canadians are just weird. I can list a million reasons why, but here's a couple that annoy me. ;-)

1- Brother in laws house for sale. Took it off the market after a potential buyer wanted different landscaping......basically loved the house but wanted flowers planted. AYFKM? A $300k house and people are worried about a $50 flat of flowers?

2- candy. You guys call "smarties" "rockets" and "sweet tarts" are called "smarties". "Sweet tarts" in Canada have some lame-o candy shell....what's up with that?

3- road names. Wayne Gretzky is not a God. Stop naming everything after him.

4-gun laws. What are they over there now? Does anyone know? Used to be really strict. Now you can import them without registration........ go figure


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Maybe because you Canadians are just weird. I can list a million reasons why, but here's a couple that annoy me. ;-)
> 
> 1- Brother in laws house for sale. Took it off the market after a potential buyer wanted different landscaping......basically loved the house but wanted flowers planted. AYFKM? A $300k house and people are worried about a $50 flat of flowers?
> 
> ...



No, no, no...didn't you read my responce to TJ?....not "weird"...we call it "sophisticated". 

My answer to all of those is, "aren't we talking Ontario here"?....that's not really Canada. :whistling2:

1- some people really like flowers. Why the heck didn't he find another buyer??

2 - I have no idea what you are taking about. Smarties are smarties and Sweet tarts are Sweet tarts. Must be another Ontario thing. Or, ever thought those in laws are a bit tweaked?

3 - There isn't a single road called Wayne Gretzky in Winnipeg.....another Ontario thing. Winnipeg likes to name its streets after farmers and CFL players no one else has heard of.

4. gun laws. Got me......what a mess that is.

----


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

NCPaint1;333325
3- road names. Wayne Gretzky is not a God. Stop naming everything after him.
P[/QUOTE said:


> Umm yes he is.. It is funny you say this.. I am an avid Gretzty fan/collector. I have 9 Signed jerseys in my office of Wayner haha.. I think they should name MORE roads after him..


----------

